# Rain, craft fairs and soap



## shoresoap (May 19, 2016)

This Saturday I have purchased space at an outdoor event with a 70% chance of rain - yep, it's gonna rain! Bought in months ago. I make MP soap as well as branching out into lip and facial products but I'm terrified about my soap! They are all wrapped but will they get destroyed in the humidity, etc.? Should I keep soap in plastic bins till the sun comes out, if it does? I will have a tent and have a tarp I can throw over it all just in case of a monsoon. Thanks pros for your advise!  Ps - I love making soap


----------



## TeresaT (May 19, 2016)

Nope.  If it was me, I'd pray for the monsoon and demonstrate the effectiveness of my product.  But I'm weird...


----------



## cmzaha (May 19, 2016)

lol, Unlike Theresa I would not pray for a monsoon, since many time monsoons come with wind and wind is dangerous for tents. Is there anyway you can get your money back or is it to late. Also is it a rain or shine type of event? If you live in an area which typically has rain I would go, keep the bulk of soaps in bins and put the labels inside the packaging. When I get caught in rain once in awhile I have all labels inside the shrink wrap. If I were you I would wrap them well in plastic wrap label and shrink wrap. I also double wrap all my lotions


----------



## shunt2011 (May 19, 2016)

I've been in that situation more times than I care to think of.   I had everything well wrapped, kept all but one wall on and nothing got put on the tables if the rain could get to it. Generally if the venue isn't busy and it's torrential rain they will close early.   All mine state rain or shine so it's always a crap shoot.   I do put what I can into my storage boxes and keep out the bare minimum.  We've even had a tornado spotted at one of my shows and they just told us to close down and find cover.    It's always a risk doing outdoor shows.  I love doing them though.


----------



## Saponista (May 19, 2016)

I live in England, it always rains. If I didn't turn up when it rained I would never make any sales lol! Go prepared with everything in plastic boxes. I also have a huge sheet of clear pvc tablecloth that I whip out that covers everything in cases of severe downpours with rain that drives right inside the tent. Customers can still see what you are selling then although when the weather is that bad you are unlikely to get anyone stopping long enough to buy anything! As for humidity, it usually isn't that hot over here just damp, but if everything is kept in plastic boxes and only a few products are put out on display for customers to see what you offer then you will be ok.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 20, 2016)

Living in Florida I deal with very (very) sporadic weather. I've been to shows that have rained nearly the entire time and ones that have been torrential for about 5 minutes and then the sun comes out. Then others were like last week where there was not one cloud in the sky. 

For rain: 
Make sure your MP soap is completely covered. It will sweat very badly in the humidity of a rainy day. It has to be wrapped with a tight seal. Your CP soap will also sweat so be prepared for that. They won't wart like a MP soap will though so that's a nice plus. 

Make sure you have tent weights. I use plastic sand bags. Don't put up any vinyl banners onto your tent if it is especially windy. It will act like a sail. You can instead attach it to your table. 

I second the tarp. I always keep 2 blue plastic table cloths with me when there is any chance of rain at a show. In the event of rain, I quickly cover my table. I should consider the clear ones though! I've never thought of that! 

And yes, take plastic tubs. I have big Rubbermaid tubs I can throw everything into quickly if I need to.


----------



## shoresoap (May 20, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Living in Florida I deal with very (very) sporadic weather. I've been to shows that have rained nearly the entire time and ones that have been torrential for about 5 minutes and then the sun comes out. Then others were like last week where there was not one cloud in the sky.
> 
> For rain:
> Make sure your MP soap is completely covered. It will sweat very badly in the humidity of a rainy day. It has to be wrapped with a tight seal. Your CP soap will also sweat so be prepared for that. They won't wart like a MP soap will though so that's a nice plus.
> ...



******
Thanks for the wonderful suggestions everyone! I wanted to say I'd only do shows inside but there is so much more traffic at specialized outdoor shows which = more $. I am taking my tent weights. And will play the game of taking soap in and out of containers. The show is called Pink Hill Rose Fest which called for making pink rose scented soaps - ahhhh! Thanks again!


----------



## cerelife (May 27, 2016)

Doing a weekly outdoor market in the Deep South, I've discovered that a stash of clear shower curtains ($1 each at pretty much all dollar stores) and a bag of clothespins are my best friends when we get pop-up storms.


----------

